# !!! Happy Birthday Cindy !!!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* Happy Birthday Cindy*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I dont remember giving you permission to post my picture


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:cake:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLFRIEND!!:cake: *


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I definitely do not want to be around when she cuts the cake


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B Day! What are you doing for it?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Happy Birthday!


Dunny i loveeeeeeeeeeee u whats his address LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Harry ur a sweetheart thank u very much :kiss: i wasnt expecting this thread


lmao @ delta ... 

Koz cheers hun:t: and thanx


94c im sure u dont lol ................ but i do whoaaaa look at those thighs :wub: 


npd thank u .. iv been down the pub had drinks and nuts thrown at me and iv got some
friends coming over in an hour


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You had drinks and nuts thrown at you?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

not literaly.. just my goofy sense of humour


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Happy Birfday !


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy B-day from Sunny Florida :BNANA:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> not literaly.. just my goofy sense of humour


lol phew I was going to say what wierd customs you have for celibrating a birthday.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday Cin...when you are done with him let me know....you can send him my way!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Every girl could use a little beefcake on her birthday. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

thank u very much :t: :kiss:
lmao ken ..... cum cuff me baby


----------

